# Anyone know how to use the OnStar mic with an aftermarket BT HU?



## meister (Sep 12, 2011)

Ive tried a few different head units now and find that the phone bluetooth quality is stellar incoming but I get a lot of complaints on outgoing. Ive tried three different head units in three different vehicles and found Pioneer and Kenwood to be BARELY passable and JVC a fail. Now the factory bluetooth in my sisters MDX or other factory applications it seesm to be much much better quality. I was thinking maybe its the microphone? My new truck has OnStar but no BT head unit so I want to upgrade it but wondered if I could use the OnStar mic as it works very well and clean through OnStar plus its a nice neat installation so I wouldnt have to drape wires around the visor etc.

Anyways if anyone knows about this that would be great


----------



## dragonrage (Feb 14, 2007)

Sure... you'd just have to figure out which wires to tap at the Onstar box (or the connector itself if you've removed it). What's the part number on your OnStar box? Or, at least, what kind of vehicle?

Another neat thing about OnStar vehicles - assuming your car isn't more than a couple of years old - if you feel like removing the box, you'll find that your car already has antennas for cellular and GPS. I'll be using the cellular antenna for an amplifier because reception in my area is garbage.


----------



## meister (Sep 12, 2011)

Its a 2011 GMC Sierra. Never thought about using the antennas how exactly would that work out? 

Thats what I was thinking though regarding the OnStar mic just tap into it somehow. I dont care at all if I ditch the OnStar module I could care less to use it I only do because its free right now but the outgoing phone quality is excellent although incoming not as good as my Pioneer BT hu was in my last truck so thats what leads me to think its the mic and not the BT itself.


----------



## dragonrage (Feb 14, 2007)

The antennas use FAKRA connectors; you can get adapters on Ebay. I'm going to be using a Digital Antenna brand amplifier so I got a FAKRA (type D for my case; GPS is a different one and other cars might have different FAKRA connectors) to Mini UHF adapter, the amp, and an inside antenna for the amplified signal.

If nobody else does, I'll see if I can get some more info on your specific OnStar box tomorrow or something.


----------



## dragonrage (Feb 14, 2007)

If your Onstar box is the same as the one in my G8 then this should help


----------



## angelspeedfreak (Oct 5, 2009)

Let us know if you get this to work. I have been thinking of doing this myself as the mic for my onstar sits at just the perfect spot right in front of my sunroof. I am currently using the mic that comes with the Alpine w910 and honestly it seems to be doing just fine, but integrating the factory mic would make it look a little neater me thinks...


----------



## passtim (Sep 30, 2009)

Subscribed, same year GMC, same situation.


----------



## meister (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks for that PDF that'll be a big help Im sure. I have yet to purchase a new head unit so this may be a while for me yet. Im in the midst of a pretty major car build that is taking priority and I found this forum through a link a fellow board member at PlanetLSX posted. I have been muddling around with the next step on my system and like to get my ducks lined up in a row before I begin hence the digging for this mic concern. 

Ive only begun to scratch the surface with this project and this MB as Im sure I'll be all over it once I get rolling. In the meantime maybe someone whos tried this will chime in and let us know if its worthwhile. If not I'll be the guinea pig once I get a HU

Speaking of which.... well I guess that'll be another thread


----------



## 09G8GT (Jun 2, 2011)

When I had my G8 it didn't have BT. It was a 2009, and halfway through the year they switched the OnStar module to one with bluetooth. It was popular for the early 09 owners to buy a OnStar module on ebay and have it reprogrammed to the vin of their car, then bam they had BT.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## dragonrage (Feb 14, 2007)

09G8GT said:


> When I had my G8 it didn't have BT. It was a 2009, and halfway through the year they switched the OnStar module to one with bluetooth. It was popular for the early 09 owners to buy a OnStar module on ebay and have it reprogrammed to the vin of their car, then bam they had BT.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


There are solutions that don't involve needing Onstar, too, like Bluestar. IMO, f*** Onstar.


----------



## 09G8GT (Jun 2, 2011)

There are definitely more options than the one I posted.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## AKheathen (Sep 10, 2011)

kind of curious how to tap into my onstar. mine is a 2001 tahoe, and i even keep the factory head, but the onstar is analogue, so obsolete, and i would like to use the mic, or find some way to interface my phone through the module


----------



## barryaadamson (Mar 6, 2012)

I cant get the pdf, i am registered...


----------



## Randyman... (Oct 7, 2012)

I'm the king of old-thread bumps today!

Does anyone know how this Toyota 4Runner built-in Mic diagram would end up connecting to an Alpine INA-W910's Mic connector?










I see "MACC" (switched +V power? How many volts?), MIN+ and MIN- (differential/balanced Mic Output perhaps?), and SGND (looks like the ground for the cable's shield).

How would these factory Mic connections translate to the Alpine's 1/8" Mic connector? And are they even compatible??? I'd assume the factory shield connects to the "sleeve" of the 1/8" jack (as is S.O.P. in the pro-audio world), but beyond that I'm grabbing straws...

I know my Pro-Audio mics and preamps back and forth, but having mics in a car is a whole new ballgame to me!

Thanks!


----------



## NetGeek (Oct 19, 2015)

dragonrage said:


> If your Onstar box is the same as the one in my G8 then this should help


Hello dragonrage - I'm trying to do the same with my OnStar antenna but I don't see the PDF attched to the thread. I know it's been a while, but do you still have the OnStar wiring drawing to share? Thanks in advance!


----------

